# White on Dark plastisol transfer question



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys!! We have been doing a ton of transfer work lately and I have had a few customers make some bad remarks about the feel of our white on dark prints.. We have been using the EPT / Goof Proof style transfer and it looks awesome on the shirt, but the feel is very heavy and plastic almost patch like. Obviously not good for some customers. We have also had a few of these ruin in customers dryers because they get wodded up and with the heat they come out all STIFF AND IN SOME CASES PEELING. My question is has anyone had any luck with white transfers on dark from any of the major transfer companies. I would like to get some samples of the standard transfers in white to try those out in place of the EPT / Goof Proof type. Please help if there is a better solution!..And by the way this is no way a knock on the providers of the EPT of Goof Proof as they are both outstanding companies that we use weekly.

Thanks


----------

